# Rear Bed Slide



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Just a heads up next time those with the rear bed slide out. When you have your bed extended check all the screws that attatch the track to the ceiling. After a quick visual mine looked ok BUT. I decided to test them with a screw driver. Every one had backed off. I ended up giving them each about 4-5 turns. The good thing is they all tightened up really well. and none were stripped. This will be added to my regular maintenance list to keep an eye on it before it comes an issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good advice. :kicking:


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Funny. I've never tightened mine since I bought it new in 2004 so I went out to check and they were all tight. Maybe because I've never gone in it without it being out and braced? I have let my kids when they were little (under 100 lbs.) though.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That's great. Probably made better 12 yrs ago . Being braced surely hasn't hurt either. We also brace the bed. Maybe alluminum trusses verses wood ???


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We will be downsizing in a few years with the kids older and not camping, ease of towing, save on gas, etc. This is our second trailer with a rear slide, first was a rockwood Roo

To this day, and have owned it 4 years, I worry everytime about the damn rear slide coming down from the ceiling, like so many have.

Next trailler will not have this feature.

I will check tonight just in case. I have a brace for it setup for when its in and traveling after all the horror stories on the forum.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I checked mine last night, and all were tight, except one. And you are right, couldnt tell just by looking. This is now on my winterize and summerize list now


----------

